# Skorpion Sk3000+Carp



## Karpfenangler0 (16. Februar 2008)

Hy Karpfenfreunde 

Ich breuchte mal Ein kurzen und knappen bericht über die rute Skorpion Sk3000+Carp 2,5 ibs.
Ich weiß das,dass keine gute rute ist aber mein vater glaubt mir das nicht deswegen sollt ihr mal eure erfahrungsberichte schildern.

MFG Karpfenangler0:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## PROLOGIC (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Skorpion Sk3000+Carp*

Hi

hab sie selbst noch nicht gesehen aber habe schon oft gelesen dass sie schlecht verarbeitet und seeeehr schwabbelig sein soll.

Also lieber ein paar Euros drauflegen und was vernünftiges kaufen.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Skorpion Sk3000+Carp*

Ich hab sie selber auch noch nicht gesehen, habe aber gelesen und gehört, dass die Ringe aus purem Gold sein sollen, der Griff aus feinstem Alabaster und der Blank aus reinem Titan...|rolleyes


----------



## Bushmaster3k (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Skorpion Sk3000+Carp*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich hab sie selber auch noch nicht gesehen, habe aber gelesen und gehört, dass die Ringe aus purem Gold sein sollen, der Griff aus feinstem Alabaster und der Blank aus reinem Titan...|rolleyes


 
|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## PROLOGIC (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Skorpion Sk3000+Carp*



> Ich hab sie selber auch noch nicht gesehen, habe aber gelesen und gehört, dass die Ringe aus purem Gold sein sollen, der Griff aus feinstem Alabaster und der Blank aus reinem Titan...|rolleyes


 
Na das kann man für 15,90€ aber auch erwarten, oder:m?

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Hechtchris (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Skorpion Sk3000+Carp*



Karpfenangler0 schrieb:


> Hy Karpfenfreunde
> 
> Ich breuchte mal Ein kurzen und knappen bericht über die rute Skorpion Sk3000+Carp 2,5 ibs.
> Ich weiß das,dass keine gute rute ist aber mein vater glaubt mir das nicht deswegen sollt ihr mal eure erfahrungsberichte schildern.
> ...



*Wenn die rute tatsächlich 15,90 kostet kann man davon schonmal überhaupt GAR NIX erwarten !

Lieber Vater von Karpfenangler0,

Kaufen Sie ihrem sohn lieber gleich etwas gescheites nicht jeder Jungspund denkt heutzutage noch daran in der Natur etwas zu unternehmen !
Vorallem macht es auch viel mehr Spaß und ist auch Ja Sie werden es nicht glauben erfolgreicher !
*


----------



## carphunter-sobota (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Skorpion Sk3000+Carp*

wer billig kauft, kauft zweiml

Lieber etwas mehr ausgeben dann hat man auch mehr davon


----------



## Karpfenangler0 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Skorpion Sk3000+Carp*

Hallo Karpfenangler

Danke für eure antworten auf mein Thema.
Ich persönlich fische mit einer shimano Alivio mit 3ibs und einer Pro Logic DRM2 mit 2,5ibs und zwei rollen von Sänger.
Ich habe meinem Vater gesagt er soll es sein lassen mit der Rute und deswegen wollte ich ihm das durch eure Beiträge nochmal klar machen....

MFG Karpfenangler0
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## greenangel (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Skorpion Sk3000+Carp*

Habe schon einige Karpfenruten in der Hand gehabt,und sehr wenige gefielen mir recht gut!Wenn du eine wirklich günstige suchst kann  ich dir dir die DAM emotion carp empfehelen!gibgts leider nicht mehr aber vielleicht bekommst du sie noch(zB:ebay)
Die Fox Warrior Es zB find ich recht Schwabbelig!
Interessiere mich derzeit für die Sportex Specimen Carp da ich  nen Satzt ´neuer Karpfenruten suche:
Wäre Vielleicht auch auch für dich ne Investition Wert!?Je nachdem´was du ausgeben möchtest!

mfg Greenangel


----------



## anglermichi (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Skorpion Sk3000+Carp*



Karpfenangler0 schrieb:


> Hy Karpfenfreunde
> 
> Ich breuchte mal Ein kurzen und knappen bericht über die rute Skorpion Sk3000+Carp 2,5 ibs.
> Ich weiß das,dass keine gute rute ist aber mein vater glaubt mir das nicht deswegen sollt ihr mal eure erfahrungsberichte schildern.
> ...


Ich habe mir die rute letztes jahr gekauft gleich 2stck.und ich muß sagen habe damit ein 34 pfünder,21pfünder,13pfünder und 10pfund ohne probleme landen können erst da hatt mich die Rute überzeugt und jetzt weiß ich das billig auch gut sein kann es lohnt sich auf jedenfall die Rute zu kaufen lass dich nicht vom Preis täuschen und probiere sie aus es lohnt sich #6.Mfg anglermichi


----------

